# Quail Forever in S. Utah



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Some of us here in S. Utah got together this week and formed the first Quail Forever chapter in Utah. We will be known as the Red Butte Chapter. There are a few areas nearby that offer a few quail but we hope to work with UDWR, private landowners, other wildlife groups, Federal agencies, etc. to promote habitat, get more birds established, and provide more hunting opportunities for youth hunters and adults alike. We hope over the next few years that our kids will have more upland game to hunt and we can get a few more birds established. We hope some of you, certainly if you are in the Southern part of the State, will take a look at us!


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Good for you guys.................


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

which part of southern utah is this quail fover chapter in ?


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

Kane and Garfield Counties for now. With the higher number of Gambels and better habitat in Washington County there should be a chapter there.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good job guys, I'm glad to see some interest in getting quail going and keeping them around in good populations.


----------



## Hbarber (Nov 28, 2011)

We are offical now. Our chapter is the Red Butte Chapter. If you have interests in quail and quail habitat you can go to the Quail Forever website and look us up. We are also interested in knowing where in S. Utah you folks are seeing quail.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Well there's quite a few where I'm at and it could get much better if habitat was improved.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Well there's quite a few where I'm at and it could get much better if habitat was improved.


And if the feral cat numbers were dropped. Its amazing to see how many cats there are running around your neck of the woods


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

http://quailforever.org/page/1/PressReleaseViewer.jsp?pressReleaseId=107000

That is pretty cool. I just hunted quail up in the northern part of the state a didn't hit a dang one of them. Seen a bunch but couldn't hit them even when they were right in front of me. I was hunting riparian corridors. I also see them down here in S. Central Utah in or adjacent to riparian corridors.

Not these guys though they moved up in my yard for a couple days.









Keep people informed and how they can become involved.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Just wanted to bring this topic back up because what you guys are doing is awesome! Are you guys looking for any help?


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

I do not think this chapter ever got started


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

richard rouleau said:


> I do not think this chapter ever got started


It shows up as an active chapter on pheasants forever and in speaking with the regional pheasants forever manager a couple months ago he said there is one QF chapter in Utah and I'm pretty sure the one in Kanab is it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

[email protected]

Here's the email of the chapter if it's still a current email.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*Quail*

So first before bragging rights, what have they done so far in Utah?

I know DWR (with UCF, dedicated hunters) has been trapping birds from within towns and moving them to other areas.

Is Quail Forever in SU been part of this?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Also the phone number for the chapter is 435-690-9022


----------



## Shooter8 (Nov 13, 2014)

gpskid said:


> So first before bragging rights, what have they done so far in Utah?
> 
> I know DWR (with UCF, dedicated hunters) has been trapping birds from within towns and moving them to other areas.
> 
> Is Quail Forever in SU been part of this?


 What towns and what part of Utah have they been capturing and releasing birds?


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

The last two years I have helped the chukar foundation with the trapping and transplanting of urban quail. This is in utah county. I also helped build a bunch of quail trap structures so we could put out more traps. Contact the chukar foundation for further info. This is a good reminder--I need to see if we are going to try and trap some more this year. I am sure Travis could use the help and I know more traps needed to be built to completion.


----------

